

Turbo Pascal's Unsung Hero - wslh
http://drdobbs.com/blogs/architecture-and-design/228700901

======
rbanffy
One more credit to BYTE magazine. I remember no magazine as influential (or as
fun to read) than BYTE.

Let's hope CMP does it justice and turns byte.com into something amazing.

